# I hate starcraft 2...



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

because I suck at it sooo bad. I lose like 9/10 matches. FML.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You should practice more!

Practice against insane AI first


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

Please be careful with that game. It's more addictive than crack. Pretty soon you will be skipping water changes if you don't watch out.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

play counterstrike not boring.lol


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ohhh goodness.. when 2 came out thats allll bob did for a good couple of weeks, then he trickled back to FF which is also addicting. :/


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> You should practice more!
> 
> Practice against insane AI first


Hmm...i havent tried those AI matches yet. Good plan 

I just hate RUSHERS!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

AI is pretty easy, especially when you play them pretty often...since they always do the same build order....


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

acropora1981 said:


> Hmm...i havent tried those AI matches yet. Good plan
> 
> I just hate RUSHERS!!!





Hitch said:


> AI is pretty easy, especially when you play them pretty often...since they always do the same build order....


Yes, but it's the insane AIs that are able to micro their units when they rush.

Playing against AI is good for anti-rush strategy too.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I coulda sworn that Insane AI's were just cheaters.
At least, back in beta, they would mine 5 minerals but get like 20 minerals per trip. The only way I knew how to beat them were through cheesy tactics.
Try playing a long game with Insane AI and you're almost guaranteed to lose.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

WiyRay said:


> I coulda sworn that Insane AI's were just cheaters.
> At least, back in beta, they would mine 5 minerals but get like 20 minerals per trip. The only way I knew how to beat them were through cheesy tactics.
> Try playing a long game with Insane AI and you're almost guaranteed to lose.


Back in Beta, there were some insane AI that were "cheaters" and others that weren't.

I think for the most part, they are not "cheaters" any more.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

SC2 is an awesome game (no time to play tho...)
I just take some time to watch the matches on youtube

COD zombie mode is cool.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Ciddian said:


> Ohhh goodness.. when 2 came out thats allll bob did for a good couple of weeks, then he trickled back to FF which is also addicting. :/


Final Fantasy X111 sucked! I didnt finish the game b/c i couldnt stand the characters and gameplay!

I miss Final Fantasy 1 on the original Nintendo!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

PACMAN said:


> Final Fantasy X111 sucked! I didnt finish the game b/c i couldnt stand the characters and gameplay!
> 
> I miss Final Fantasy 1 on the original Nintendo!


That was an awesome game!

Sabin with his combo moves! Shadow!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I loved 7, never had the console for the earlier ones. LOL He plays the online so I am not sure if thats what you meant? XI? The online is alright... Kinda hate how you have to devote ya know, 11 + hours for end game stuff. lol


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I love all the FF's. My fav is FF9, but I also loved FF12


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Insane AI still cheats. These days I usually FE on 14, then pool, then gas. if I'm scouting properly there's plenty of time to put a crawler down if I need it or tech up to overseer in case of banshees. The major issue is just getting used to the controls. I can barely keep my APM over 150, and I still manage to shit the bed quite frequently. But if you scout properly you can usually defeat the rush... I do hate having cannons on my ramp though. lol


----------



## acropora1981 (Aug 21, 2010)

I was doing some reading/watching, and apparently I don't suck - its just a VERY competitive game! Last time I played an RTS (Warcraft 2 - mid 90s) it was not this competitive; mostly because it was dialup with your local friends!

Unfortunately I don't have 10+ hrs a week to dedicate to getting good at it lol


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

Why don't you try League of Legends. Its a pretty decent RTS sort of game, its slower paced and a lot easier. Its also free to play.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

you guys are more korean than me xD

i just didn't get sc2

cuz i knew it'd effect my gr12 marks xD


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

During Beta for sc2 me and my buddy were 1st in plat league for a day or two then dropped to second for the rest of the beta. It was pretty fun lol. Now days I barely play but i helped my buddy start and we were 1st in bronze for a bit then we got to silver and have sat 1st there for a while. Rushing definitely can catch people off guard.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I used to be so hooked on RTS games. Started off with Dune 2 then command and conquer games along with warcraft and starcraft. I stopped at warcraft III though as I was too hooked on MMORPGs at that time. lol

Now I'm back to the old faithful point and shoot FPS. Black Ops baby!

I've tried SC2, pretty fun but no time to get good enough.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Play sotis :d


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

Clawed my way from bronze to platinum with zerg, then had to stop playing to focus on school...

Now with the new infestor buff and new map pool I'm kinda psyched to get my exams out of the way and push my way into diamond.

Head, meet brick wall. Brick wall, head.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I got myself to platnum as we playing all night. But it was taking up so much time so i stopped. Its like crack though, I'm afraid to touch it bc i know its gobna get me cooked againm.



qwerty said:


> Clawed my way from bronze to platinum with zerg, then had to stop playing to focus on school...
> 
> Now with the new infestor buff and new map pool I'm kinda psyched to get my exams out of the way and push my way into diamond.
> 
> Head, meet brick wall. Brick wall, head.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

i think star craft 1 is better then 2.
just my opinion


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I play a few games here and there on and off usually... I rarely spend hours on the game unless I really get motivated and have plenty of free time on my hands. I do follow the GSL tournaments live, despite the ridiculous timezone difference. I'm always paying some level of attention to what's going on with the state of the game, what sort of builds are becoming popular, etc but just don't always have the time or desire to play.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Rift anyone?


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

So anyone following the GSL tournament catch Dimaga's game with the terrible lag-out?

I was half-expecting to see artosis run across the screen with a pair of scissors in one hand and a bundle of hacked up cables in the other.

Not that I don't think Dimaga coulda won that... But it would've really come down to every slight decision the players would've made in the next 30 seconds.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BeerBaron said:


> Rift anyone?


Thinking about it...lol


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Thinking about it...lol


I gave in. So far it's been really fun. Really surprised at how polished the game is and fortunately I cant' spend 5 hours a day playing it so hopefully it doesn't get too redundant.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

GSL was doing some trolling for April Fool's day...

Video should be up on GomTV. This tournament has been free to encourage donations to Japan, and that includes free access to the VOD's so definitely check it out. There's been some great games.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got StarCraft II yesterday and have been playing the campaign missions. I like how the 3rd campaign mission is almost exactly the same as the 3rd mission in SC1. 

Of course, this time, I get medics, so 1000000 marines FTW!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Play combat arms with me, it's free! FPS game

http://combatarms.nexon.net/

or if you like mmorpg play lineage 2!

www.lineage2.com

but it cost $15 a month :O


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow Lineage is still around eh? That game was really fun.

I'm going to play Rift as soon as I put together my new pc.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I play SC2 every few evenings. I'm a Zerg player.

Made Diamond League in the 3v3's and 4v4's. 

Currently I'm just hitting the "Fun or Not" button. 

Best custom maps that I find fun are:

Cat n Mouse, with water. (I forget the official name)
Sotis
Battle Star

there's a few other I can't remember them off the top of my mind at the moment.

Feel free to add me if you'd like to play together. My name is WhiteShark, Character code# 797.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> Wow Lineage is still around eh? That game was really fun.
> 
> I'm going to play Rift as soon as I put together my new pc.


Let me nkow when you hop on Rift. It's fantastic, easily the better MMO out now. They've taken great things from many passed MMO failures and improved on them.

Lineage looked beautiful but was and still is a horrible game, save your $14 on month or spend it on Rift.

New content is being released at a unheard of pace.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

BeerBaron said:


> Let me nkow when you hop on Rift. It's fantastic, easily the better MMO out now. They've taken great things from many passed MMO failures and improved on them.
> 
> Lineage looked beautiful but was and still is a horrible game, save your $14 on month or spend it on Rift.
> 
> New content is being released at a unheard of pace.


Soon man, I have a few friends playing on some server called emberlord? I'm just waiting for my parts to arrive from NCIX so I can build my new pc. I've already bought a copy of Rift.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I dunno if anyone has heard of it, but I had a 5 year long obsession with Ragnarok Online. 

Drama drama drama~


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> I dunno if anyone has heard of it, but I had a 5 year long obsession with Ragnarok Online.
> 
> Drama drama drama~


Ragnarok Online is what start my MMO gaming, Thief->Assassin ftw.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I have maxed out characters of all classes. lol
But my main ones are High Priest/Archbishop and Sniper.


----------

